# I've had my Routan for a week & I love it! Quick question about downloading itunes music...



## MShoulders (Jun 3, 2012)

I bought my 2010 Routan SE w/ RSE & NAV in Nocturne Black Metallic a week ago and I love it! It's an awesome minivan.  
It's got 9,500 miles. I traded in a 2006 Chrysler Town & Country with almost 95,000 miles. 

I can't seem to find out how to download songs from my iPhone to the hard drive. Anyone ever done it?


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

MShoulders said:


> I bought my 2010 Routan SE w/ RSE & NAV in Nocturne Black Metallic a week ago and I love it! It's an awesome minivan.
> It's got 9,500 miles. I traded in a 2006 Chrysler Town & Country with almost 95,000 miles.
> 
> I can't seem to find out how to download songs from my iPhone to the hard drive. Anyone ever done it?


To the best of my knowledge you need to do it thru the USB port on the bottom right corner of the radio. Also this is assuming you have a touch screen radio. the lower right corner will tell you the radio code (RER,REN, RBZ etc...) Welcome to the forums and congrats on the Routan!

I think you press the menu hard key, the my files soft key(touchscreen) and then it should be self explanatory from there. This is all going off the top of my head. You might possibly be able to do it thru the apple cable. This is from the manual:


*iPod
Q.: I cannot copy the iTunes library songs from my iPod to the HDD? 

A.: That is correct. iPod does not allow iTunes library songs to be copied off the iPod. 

Q.: Can I use an iPod to copy songs to the MyGiG HDD? 

A.: Yes. Copy to WMA or MP3 files to the USB storage partition on your iPod. Connect the iPod to the USB connector on the radio and copy the files to the MyGiG HDD. 

Note: MP4 and M4V files are not supported. 

Q.: My iPod does not play audio on the MyGiG radio? 

A.: Make sure the iPod is connected via the iPod connector. When connected via USB, the iPod audio cannot be played on the MyGiG sound system. 
*


----------



## MShoulders (Jun 3, 2012)

58kafer said:


> To the best of my knowledge you need to do it thru the USB port on the bottom right corner of the radio. Also this is assuming you have a touch screen radio. the lower right corner will tell you the radio code (RER,REN, RBZ etc...) Welcome to the forums and congrats on the Routan!
> 
> I think you press the menu hard key, the my files soft key(touchscreen) and then it should be self explanatory from there. This is all going off the top of my head. You might possibly be able to do it thru the apple cable. This is from the manual:
> 
> ...


Thanks for taking the time to reply to my post. 

I do have the touchscreen radio, it's the RER and I tried downloading music directly from the iPhone via the USB port in the stereo. I also tried putting the music on a jumpdrive and putting in the USB port and that didn't work either. 

What is the MyGIG HDD? Is it different from the HDD soft button on the screen? Is my lack of knowledge about modern technology showing? 


I can play the music from my iPhone through the AUX port but I would really like to be able to have it saved on the hard drive and control it through the toggle buttons on the steering wheel. 

Thanks!


----------



## MShoulders (Jun 3, 2012)

I finally figured it out and it worked! I had to convert the songs in iTunes to mp3 and then load them onto a jump drive. Once I did that, then I put the jump drive in the USB port on the front of the stereo and downloaded my music to the HDD.


----------



## djmarkian (Jun 7, 2012)

MShoulders said:


> I finally figured it out and it worked! I had to convert the songs in iTunes to mp3 and then load them onto a jump drive. Once I did that, then I put the jump drive in the USB port on the front of the stereo and downloaded my music to the HDD.


 You used iTunes to covert the m4p and m4a files to mp3?. Or did you use a converter?. If so what is it, I've been trying to covert my iTunes playlist to mp3 and no success. Thanks.


----------



## MShoulders (Jun 3, 2012)

djmarkian said:


> You used iTunes to covert the m4p and m4a files to mp3?. Or did you use a converter?. If so what is it, I've been trying to covert my iTunes playlist to mp3 and no success. Thanks.


I didn't use a converter. I right clicked on each song in my itunes account and converted it to mp3 (there is a drop down menu when you right click on each individual sons) Then I put all of the songs on a flash drive and uploaded it to the HDD in the Routan.


----------

